# DOT Reflective tape



## JohnDeere4300 (Mar 19, 2014)

Need some recommendations for DOT Reflective tape for my trailer that I use to pull my tractor. I bought some on ebay last year that needs to be replaced already.

:dazed:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Most auto parts store sell good brand...I use 3M brand.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Most auto parts store sell good brand...I use 3M brand.




Yep walmart has it in rolls it is plain red, and works very well.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

If you want long lasting 3M is best.


----------



## JohnDeere4300 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks, appreciate the feedback.

JD


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I was at Harbor Freight today and saw packages of this hanging. It actually looked pretty good.


----------

